# Optimist?



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I enjoyed seeing disappointments put this way and I figured others of you might as well. 

Every stillborn goat, every major parasite outbreak, every disappointing diagnosis, through all those little things that go wrong on a farm.....

Let's CHA-CHA.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lol thanks for posting this Amy. Sometimes life sure like to keep us on our toes!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Gotta smile at all the pitfalls. My 13 year old started singing Monty Python's "Bright Side of Life" last night after we ditched 20 bales of mushroom growing moldy hay. Saying, at least we found them now before it got any worse. She's right.

Cha cha cha!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I needed this today. Been a rough start back to school for me.


----------

